# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Prices and happiness. Is there a relationship?

## timosman

Is there a relationship between the prices and the overall population content? Should there be? We hear a lot about the benefits of importing cheap products from abroad because it makes everybody happier. On the other hand the real estate must go up in price in order for everybody to be happy. Am I missing something?

----------


## oyarde

Well , americans are not very bright . High prices on real  estate they think is excellent  ( they like  paying inflated property tax ), low prices on mechanically removed chicken scraps ( nuggets ) and chinese plastic throw away items from walmart are also excellent for this sub species of troglodyte .

----------


## dannno

> Is there a relationship between the prices and the overall population content? Should there be? We hear a lot about the benefits of importing cheap products from abroad because it makes everybody happier. On the other hand the real estate must go up in price in order for everybody to be happy. Am I missing something?


30 year mortgage debt is cheaper than consumer debt.

----------


## timosman

> 30 year mortgage debt is cheaper than consumer debt.


That depends. We are talking about a serious commitment here.

----------


## phill4paul

> That depends. We are talking about a serious commitment here.


  The gold watch turns out to be gold plated nickle. Cheap bastards.

----------


## timosman

> The gold watch turns out to be gold plated nickle. Cheap bastards.


This is only one of the problems.

----------


## phill4paul

> This is only one of the problems.


 When sorrows come.....

----------


## The Gold Standard

Purchasing power makes people happier. That means lower prices in general. The only reason real estate doesn't fit that mold is because people can borrow against the value of their house and buy more $#@!.

----------

